# Pure Bred GSD WANTED for Vet!



## Matty21 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd like to first start off and tell everyone my name is Bryan Matteson. I was in the Marine Corps for 4 years. My job in the Marines was Infantry, for those who might not know what the job is, Infantry are the ones you always see on the news fighting. 

During my time in the service I deployed twice to Afghanistan. And on both deployments I had the ultimate joy of serving with working dogs. Mostly German Shepherds and Labs, and the dogs we had all had jobs that in many ways helped to save lives. We had Bomb Dogs, Tracking Dogs, and Attack Dogs as well. 

I know to some this may seem a bit of a harsh reality, but allow me to explain. The Marines are renowned for they're "Camaraderie". My brothers that I deployed with were all great men and the best of friends any guy could ask for. We all had a mutual trust between us, "You watch my back, I watch yours". The very same could be said about the German Shepherds that we worked with. While protecting our lives, we did everything in our power to protect theirs, and in a sense I truly believe the dogs understood that as well. Over time and after events that changed all of our lives the bond that we had with the dogs was just as unbreakable with that of our brothers. We got to witness the amazing and undeniable love the dogs had for all of us and most importantly the dogs took us home. When one of your buddies gets hurt and your millions of miles away from home missing family and friends. The dogs helped us remember home and were there to comfort us when all of us were feeling down. 

I personally fell in love with German Shepherds over my two deployments and now that I am honorably discharged from the Marines I'd like to adopt one of my own. I was hoping to adopt a Pure Bred GSD, Male, 1-3 years of age. If anyone could help me add a loving shep to my family I would really appreciate it. 

I live in Buffalo, NY. Thank you all for your time and god bless.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you very much for your service! I married a Marine, so the Marine Corps has a very special place in my heart.

Have you considered adopting veteran dogs? I believe there is a foundation or association that fosters the dogs of war and tries to find them forever homes.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for your service. Just did a search and found these rescues (disclaimer I live in the midwest, so have no knowledge about whether or not these are good rescues. These would just be some places to look into and see what you think. I'm sure others will be able to comment on them):

BrightStar German Shepherd Rescue, Rochester, NY

Shepherds' Hope German Shepherd Rescue

German Shepherd Rescue of Central New York, Inc

MAGSR.ORG - Providing Adoption And Rescue Services For German Shepherd Dogs In Maryland

About Us (not in new york but in the north east) 

These might be some places to start. Also dong a petfinder.com search might be helpful. I like Wild Wolf's idea about adopting a veteran dog as well.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you SO much for your service to our country. I have a special place in my heart for vets. ( I won't go into a rant about how badly this country treats them. Calm,calm deep blue ocean. Focus focus hehe) Sorry, is a sore spot with me, but I'm happy to hear how german shepherds helped you all over there and how intelligent of you to see that. You came to the right place. We are NUTS about this breed here. Adopting a war vet GSD would be great of you but even if you just want to get a regular one, they are great dogs.And the rescue sights listed above are a good place to start. Take care. Vets are heroes in my book.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

First off, thank you.. My friends husband (Wild Wolf who previously posted) is a Marine, so I have heard many stories - all quite intriguing. 

You are quite close to me (SW, ON - near Toronto), and I know there are many good breeders if you were to go that route as well. Just PM me and I will send you "my list". They sometimes have trained retired females/males in the age range you are seeking.

I am not familiar with any rescues out your way, so I can't offer any assistance there, but wish you the very best luck in the search of your new best friend.


----------



## Matty21 (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you all so much for all your help i will be messaging those of you that asked me to in the morning as well as thanking those of you that provided the links to other rescues around me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Buffalo NY Rochester NY 

I volunteer with them so am biased. Please stop out to the meet/greet in Buffalo if you are bored on Saturday! We actually need Buffalo fosters...perhaps you could ask about that! Our foster coordinator is usually at the Buffalo M/G. 

It would be nice for you to help a dog truly in need! Thanks for your service.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are interested in a senior, Erik is still available in East Smithfield, PA. He is a great boy.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...916-east-smithfield-pa-erik-white-senior.html


----------

